# Silver Screen Solar View experience anyone ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience of the _Silver Screens Solar View _screen ? It's designed for summer use and is a silvered mesh. It's lighter to carry and folds away smaller than the all-year-round-padded version we've had up to now. As we have no great big luton in our new van this is a consideration. We think it would be better in summer when we have to carry outdoor chairs, BBQ and other outdoor kit and want to cut down bulk. It can also be used with windows open to let in air and not insects.

Come winter we'll get another padded one as they are very good indeed 
- ours was a Taylormade.

G


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Yes! I bought one last year from Silver Screens and cannot speak too highly of it. It does the things you mentioned plus it *works.*

On one of those really hot days last summer, by mistake, I left my phone and Tomtom on the dash. When I returned, I expected them to be par-boiled but, in fact, they were just warm. Very light and easy to put up. Plus of course you can leave the window open - well, if you're in or around the van.

Ian


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Brilliant - get one. Works really well, and you can leave the cab windows down to get a breeze through without getting the bugs in. The real treat though is 
a)park up
b)set up, including screen
c)realise you've forgotton to fill up with water
d)drive to tap
e)watch the astonished faces, who don't realise you can see!!


Rick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ian and Rick..thanks so much. You've really convinced me that this is not a total extravagance. I'm just about to order.

We found the padded Taylormade screen works really well in both summer and winter but it will be good not to have to find a place for it in the van in summer at least and nice to be able to see out even with sunscreen in place.

Thanks again

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silver screens*

Hi

I use the similar product made by Taylormade, and find the mesh thing very effective - it only covers the windscreen though, after removing the silver padded bits.

IT was so hot today though, I left the whole lot on.

Russell


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Silver Screen Solar View for sale*



Grizzly said:


> Has anyone had any experience of the _Silver Screens Solar View _screen ? It's designed for summer use and is a silvered mesh. It's lighter to carry and folds away smaller than the all-year-round-padded version we've had up to now.
> G


Absolutely brilliant - the full solar screen, which does the side as well as the front, is better than the addition to the the standard Silver Screen (original and best) because you can get a breeze from the side windows.

I will be buying a set for Cosy Van Tottie at Peterborough. We have a set for sale from our last van, a facelift Talbot Express. Offers? (and a padded set)


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know roughly how much the silver screen solar view would cost for a Fiat Ducato ?

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know roughly how much the silver screen solar view would cost for a Fiat Ducato ?
> 
> Steve


£79 Steve...I have the quote here that I received this morning. That includes P&P

G


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Grizzly,

Thanks for that, I think I'll be ordering some.

Steve


----------

